# Advertising ideas



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm going to do some print advertising and want to do something catchy. 

I was thinking of having a chick with no shirt on (with her back to you, obviously) and say "Need Shirts?".

Anyone got any other ideas or things they've tried that got noticed?

Thanks!


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

At least in my own experience, and I've heard other printers say this, print advertising is a waste of money. Focus on the various forms of internet marketing instead, such as google adwords, targeted facebook ads, SEO/Search Engine Optimization for your website, forum ads, blogging, etc.

Where were you thinking of running your ad? Local newspapers?


----------



## ahyndman (May 18, 2009)

Though, I am no expert on the topic I would have to agree. I believe the internet is a solid way to start out advertising your new business especially if you are low on funds. Try popular social networks such as Facebook, Myspace, etc.


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking to hit the local market. That's why I'm doing print. I live in a small, hometown area and I don't think web ads would reach the market I want.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

If you're doing localized marketing, put up flyers, join the chamber of commerce or other networking groups, walk around with a stack of business cards, introduce yourself to businesses, etc etc


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been doing this for a long time and if you look around this stie this has been talked about many times. You say you are after the local market. What I found that worked the best for me is give away shirts with your advertizing on them at places like softball games, soccer games, and other events were they will let you give them away. This winter I gave away 100 shirts per month and ended up with orders from out of state and out in the small towns around me. They seen the shirts and looked me up. try it print ads, radio, tv, are all a wast of money they never worked form me in 24 years of doing this.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you're advertising locally, then print is a good option. If you're going for family friendly advertising I wouldn't recommend the naked woman idea. That pretty much depends on your audience, and only you can determine how that sort of thing would go over in your area. Keep in mind it's generally best to err on the side of caution. People can get offended by almost anything. 

I would also second the suggestion that you look into the chamber of commerce and other local networking opportunities. You might also think about volunteering. Network just like you would on an online social site. Work at making contacts and connections without looking for anything in return and hopefully those connections will translate into work.


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

I've done all of the above mentioned things. I have some free print advertising coming my way so I'm just looking for a way to make that advertising the most effective.

Has anyone done any ad campaigns and what kind of ad copy have they used?


----------



## CamdenPrintworks (May 18, 2009)

I own a print shop after 20 years of advertising and marketing. I disagree completely that advertising is a waste of money and time. I have found in my many years that it is more often than not, done incorrectly. Most people want to advertise when they need work... It's too late at that point. You have to advertise in a consistent long term fashion. Target your local community. It's where you are and were people are most likely to know you therefore talk about your ad they saw with everyone. The crossreference of people you know to people you are targeting increases your odds of being remembered. And remember someone has to see your ad (a clear graphic and simple ad) at least 6 times before they will recall you in a social situation or when asked if they know a printer.

You will have to be prepared to advertise the same ad in the same local paper of a quality visible size and design in the same colors in the same spot of the paper or magazine for at least 1 year. Nothing should change. If you can, never change it for a couple of years to come. After 3 years a local town of 70,000 people can be easily saturated. 

Having said that you advertise for a couple of reasons. Mainly to get new business. But that does not happen from your ad sitting there. Your ad needs to be seen in repetition over time so it becomes a brand in your town and known. Advertising is as much about mental saturation to the client so your business logo and name become remembered and trusted. But, like viral marketing and giveaway and sales it is only one part of your print and ad campaign. All of these thing combined give you the local and regional saturation you need. You need to do them all to support each other. The world is toooo saturated with ads for anyone to just remember you from sitting in a local paper. It needs supporting campaigns.

PS if you are in search of local work, don't use the naked chick. It's a poor choice for a local campaign, use something family oriented or your loosing all the schools and churches and charities. Just my 2 ¢'s


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

Good point with the naked chick thing.

Everyone's kind of missing my point though. I need some ideas for the ad itself, i.e. the naked chick. What's something that's clever and catchy and will be remembered?????


----------



## CamdenPrintworks (May 18, 2009)

it can be catchy, but the amount of ad space you can probably afford on a regular basis will be small.
(not judging just averaging). So a saying like "Need Shirts" would work alone. You are going to want to start by advertising your logo, contact info and what you do clearly and large. There usually won't be much room for clever at this level.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Good advice here, but i jsut want to ask do you actually know a lady that would do the publicity for you? =)


----------



## Gearhead (Mar 25, 2009)

So you've got some free print space coming your way and you want to run an ad?

First, scrap the naked girl's back idea (for a number of reasons, some already cited)...

Don't get scared into thinking the only way you'd bring in business with print is through repeated saturation (there is a better way)...

And instead...

Make 'em an irresistible offer and turn your ad into a "salesman in print".

Use this opportunity as smart marketer would: To make measurable sales and bring in new customers with a special offer.

(And don't fret, branding and "exposure" will follow.)

Here's a starter suggestion:

Make the ad newsy and relevant with an attention-getting headline -- "Local T-Shirt Company Kicks Off Summer with Sizzling Hot Specials... 10 Tees for only $10/each"

From there, you can take it a few different directions, depending on how much space you'll have. You could turn it into an "advertorial" which mimics an article and uses the copy to tell the story about the special, the reasons why, what the designs are all about and what a great (and limited time) deal it is, all in a newsy, journalistic fashion.

Or, you could show some of your designs and do more of a blatant ad that calls out the special and directs people to what you want them to do.

Remember, make it urgent -- give them a deadline. "Hurry! Orders must be placed by Saturday, June 6th"

And always give a call to action -- tell them what they should do to take advantage of this offer, right now. Want them to call? Go to a website? What should they do?

Even the most basic direct response advertising principles will go a long way toward growing your business.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Great answer for print advertising[MEDIA][/MEDIA]


----------



## EversionClothing (May 21, 2009)

flyer bus stops. or anywhere people wait in line. that way they are forced to look at it and it will stay with them


----------



## FCruz420 (Dec 9, 2008)

I would also suggest twitter as a cool marketing approach. Search the forum : using twitter to promote your brand

Myself and others have given some cool tips regarding getting the word out. I also have to agree that internet is probably a solid way to go as almost everyone and their mother is now plugged in now.


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

make it simple, eye catching, and not too wordy. easier said than done but that's why they have marketing degrees out there.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

non-traditional business cards.... print on plastic or metal

flyers that can be easily put in a pocket...nothing tooo big ...simple and to the point

the typical internet networks..... which are time consuming and sometimes looked at as 'spam'

a good website


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Spam is incoming. If you post a classified and others view your free information that doesn't require them to pay $19.99 for a free site, that's not spam. Like that Shawn guy that says it's free if you pay to get the information, and you never get anything but guys telling you to pay them for free information.

Nothing works better then good old cold calling, networking and word of mouth. I put my company information on the free yellow pages and we get several calls from them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Many websites offer each other links to one anothers websites. If you think about it, and say ten people got together and put one anothers links or banners on each others site, they would expose each other to each of their visitors. 

Now if lets say ten of you came together for this and each got another ten people to do the same everyone would have ten links, that then lead to ten links which then lead to ten links etc. etc. Once you multiplied that the first ten would give you ten links, which would then give you ten times ten which is 100, then ten times 100 is 1,000, then ten times 1,000 is 10,000, times ten which is 100,000 times ten which is one million. 

That is a lot of visitors to your website. I would like to find ten guys in similar groups that doesn't do screen printing. A company like mine does screen printing, and can work with a few t-shirt designs from different genres, a transfer screen printer which the first company doesn't do, an actual company that provides transfer paper, stock art, a graphic design company, equipment supplier, website designer, maybe a paper printer, credit card processor, cell phone provider, ink supplier, a coffee bean roaster (they all need cofffee), a hosting company which could also be the website designer, and maybe even an internet provider. 

On many sites you see google ad's, and other affiliate programs. The problem with these companies is that they take most of the money and you have to have several hits before you bring in any money and they change the rules. 

If a group of small t-shirt/shirt decorators got together they can all share each others customer base and build a large resource of customers, not to mention buying from each other. My web designer sends me hundreds of customers a year and we do the same. We never thought about sharing or linking our sites together. I think I'll approach them about that and they can get receive much more exposure. We only get about 2,000 hits a year. If you think about that thats about 5 or 6 a day. If my networks could get five more hits a day, and maybe one customer a day, and lets say they made $200 from each customer, they would bring in, $73,000 more a year. Now, remember that's from one website that has 2,000 hits a year. If you have more, then obviously you'll stand a chance of bringing in many more customers. 

If any one wants to talk more about how to make something like this work, and need to learn how to make a banner and links, PM me and we can swap ideas.


----------

